# 2012 335d



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

wxmanCCM said:


> Applying this relative difference to the results for the EU6 320d EDE, the 35 mg/km (0.035 g/km) would be about 42 g/km (0.042 g/km). Converting to grams/mile would yield about *0.068 g/mi.* The T2B5 limit for NOx is *0.07 g/mi*, so it would be close, but it would actually meet that limit.


If its barely meeting limits I dont think BMW will be willing to take risk. So what ever models they offer they will have DEF/DPF.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

d geek said:


> I find it highly doubtful that they will develop a 4 cyl d with a '30' designation when they are still using the 6 cyl '30' in so many other models. The F10 has both 525d in a 4 cyl and 530d in a 6 cyl. Since that platform is so new I'd be surprised if they developed another -30d power plant just for the F30.
> 
> We'll know soon enough when BMW announces which 6 cyl d they ARE putting into the F3x platforms :thumbup:


Today's press release mentions a 6 cyl diesel in the F30 330d this summer or fall. No mention of if/when it will be available in N America, or if a 335d or larger will be eventually offered. But it is confirmed that the 330d will still be a 6 cyl.



13.05.2012 01:00 Top-Topic BMW model update programme said:


> From the summer, BMW xDrive will be available for the first time in conjunction with three petrol engine variants of the new BMW 3 Series Sedan. A fourth model is expected to be available from autumn, the BMW 320d. *Furthermore, with the BMW 330d, the first model of the latest generation will be offered with the straight six-cylinder diesel power unit.* Another model in preparation is the highly efficient BMW 320i EfficientDynamics Edition.


----------

